# Stress!! Waited to long



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Well for the first time in over 15 to 20 years i have put off practising for bow season. Usually feel good out to 40 by this time of year and broad heads are singing there song finely tuned. Put some serious time in today and i can say it would be a bad decision if I were to hit the woods next week. Its unfortunate because i really enjoy the early season. 
so how about everyone else? Are you ready and more importantly are you confident.


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

I just picked up a Hoyt rampage xt about 3 weeks ago and I've been shooting just about everyday and I feel pretty confident out to about 30 yards but I've always hunted with a crossbow so this compound bow hunting will be a completely different experience for me....I work Saturday the 29th but I will def be out there the 30th-5th everyday and hopefully I will have something to show first deer under my stand is a dead deer...I will let you know how I do


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

3-D shooting at least every other weekend, Hell I can put an arrow in a 6inch circle at 60yd's... I have a new Bowtech D-340, new lonewolf stand, 550 ac's in Hamilton, Adams, Highland, and Brown county's and I will fine out about 1200ac's in Adams and highland in 3 week's. Food plots are in and jamming on the Hamilton co. property.... Yes, I am ready. I do have to shoot some more at the target with some broadheads and I have a stands to get up, other than that I am ready. I am going to wash and hang my cloths in the barn this weekend.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

sometimes as we get older we find that its just harder for us to do the things we know we need to get done. i dont bow hunt anymore, but i still love to hunt with my muzzleloader. i use to shoot my muzzleloader several times before i hunt. now im lucky to get out 2 or 3 times before i hunt. just enough to make sure my gun is still sighted in, and i still remember how to pull the trigger,LOL.
sherman


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I started two months ago and it was a good thing I did. My new bow needed a lot of work, and then there was the user factor. I shot 3d last weekend and had kill shots on 26 target out of thirty. Three of those were smaller targets and not deer. So I felt pretty good after that.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Been hitting the 3D circuit the last month. Feeling a lot more confident with the new-last-year Athens. Shot Nelson Ledges today. Kill shot on 24/30 targets. Not quite as good as last Sunday (28/30 kills), but for some reason everything was a few inches off today, mostly high, but I was judging everything a bit farther than it was.

Had a guy in our group almost dry-fire his two week old Mathews Monster today.I noticed it and stopped him before he hit the trigger. The way those short, beyond-parallel, limbs are preloaded I'd hate to have seen how badly it woulda come apart.


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can go to a 3D range near grafton I wouldn't mind hitting one up before I start this years season 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

WOW! That would of been the best thing that could of happened to him. Dam Mathews bow's LOL Ha Ha ha.... No that would of been bad. Has he been shooting for a while? I just can't picture doing that.

*3-D shooting is so helpful in so many way's.* As long as you don't get caught up with the score but on improvement they are a lot of fun. Don't get me wrong when I am shooting 6 up on the first ten and I fall apart on the last ten it does bother me. You just have to learn to laugh it off. It can be a lot of fun and exstreamly helpful. My 7 yr old has a Hoyt Ruckus and she shoots with me all the time. We have shoot 5 shoots and she hasn't lost an arrow yet...


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Yeah, I waited too long to but I decided to switch from compound to crossbow a few weeks ago. My sholders just aren't up to the compound any more. Crossbow shoots fine with field tips but I still need to shoot broadheads. I will shoot them every night this week if needed so hopefully I won't have any problems.

3D shooters are lucky here in SW Ohio. There are plenty of area clubs to visit. One thing I will mention is at the end of the shoot to thank the hosts for putting on the shoots. Most of the effort of these shoots are from the work of a few dedicated people. Normally, its a thankless job and it is just nice to hear a thank you once in a while.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Where do you shoot at in Cincinnati??


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Me? I used to belong to Golden Hawks. I used to shoot all the RVAC shoots. Lot's of clubs, Boone County, Cantuck, Eastern Hills lots of other clubs I just don't remember their names. I used to shoot Greene County every Wednesday and Morgan Rd on Monday eves for awhile. There is a group of club in Indana I used to shoot too. I haven't been shooting much in the last 4 or 5 years. My sholders just can't take it.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

ready as I'll ever be....leave a couple days early to sight in the bow(check it anyway from last year) and get rid of the bees and wasp in the shooting house, check the camera's and head out first thing saturday morning....hopefully done by 9 am


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

afadenho said:


> Does anyone know where I can go to a 3D range near grafton I wouldn't mind hitting one up before I start this years season
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I've heard Spencer Lake has on but I haven't been out to see it.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharp Charge said:


> I've heard Spencer Lake has on but I haven't been out to see it.


If its what it was a few years ago don't waste your time. Old destroyed targets that a bow with any speed or energy will blow right through.

If it has changed someone let me know


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

second that on Spencer. 

Last time I was there last year, the practice range had decent bag targets.

Shot Nelson Ledges again on Sunday morning. Better day. 26/30 kill shots (3 of the misses near the end from fatigue), 19 heart shots in the bunch. Even the "misses" were close to being in the lung area.

Just need to check sights with broadheads from treestand height and I'll be good to go. Shooting Slick Tricks so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I just found out that I have 7 sports games this weekend..I coach soccer for 2 teams. I sometimes just don't pay attention to up coming games. Well, my youngest has a tourny this weekend 2 on Saterday and 2 one Sunday. My oldest has a game on Sat. and Sun and I play baseball on Sunday..

Long story short opening weekend is out for me..


----------



## CAS_HNTR (Mar 7, 2012)

wildman said:


> I just found out that I have 7 sports games this weekend..I coach soccer for 2 teams. I sometimes just don't pay attention to up coming games. Well, my youngest has a tourny this weekend 2 on Saterday and 2 one Sunday. My oldest has a game on Sat. and Sun and I play baseball on Sunday..
> 
> Long story short opening weekend is out for me..


Well....let me know where these properties are that you have around Cincinnati and I will let you know what you missed!! HaHa....just kidding. I won't be out this weekend either....birthday party for my dauther and the inlaws are in town so we have all kinds of plans. I will be out for sure next weekend though.


----------

